
Electromagnetic Theories of Consciousness - uoaei
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_theories_of_consciousness
======
_Schizotypy
Seems highly improbable, considering what we know about how networks of
neurons process information

~~~
uoaei
We don't know nearly enough about neurons to make any claim either way. We do
know that neurons operate by means of ion pumps which are clearly influenced
by EM fields and there is evidence that exposure to these fields causes
changes in cognition (see transcranial magnetic stimulation). It remains to be
seen whether the field is strong enough/with enough structure to meaningfully
influence cognition through self-sustaining processes.

We know certain analogues of brain-based cognition have certain properties
related to information processing but to say we know anything about how
_neurons_ process information is way too naive to be taken seriously.

~~~
_Schizotypy
The claim sounded to me like the magnetic field itself is what causes
consciousness, not that it influences the function of neurons. A magnetic
field could possibly have an effect when it comes to ion flux, but it is
highly improbably that the magnetic field itself is the cause of consciousness
rather than the networking in the cortex.

